# HELP me name my kid!



## JahDucky (Feb 22, 2010)

So I already have a little boy Cronin Wells Campbell(might get his last name changed this summer to Sharp along with mine).

I have a girls whole name picked out as Abigail Vera Sharp and if we have a boy his name will be Ole Sharp but we are having trouble thinking of a middle name with nice flow. 

Any suggestions?

Ole ____ Sharp​


----------



## veggieguy12 (Feb 23, 2010)

Oona
Zwie
Tygel
6
Uma
Bookus
Rayfun
Dunkel
Borlan
Raltran
Skeezy
Widfuhl
Mahjong


----------



## connerR (Feb 23, 2010)

Trout Fishing in America


----------



## JahDucky (Feb 23, 2010)

connerR said:


> Trout Fishing in America





Thats an awful middle name! What were you thinking.


----------



## JahDucky (Feb 23, 2010)

I like Therin/Theron...gonna include those in my pillow talk sesh tonight.


----------



## oldmanLee (Feb 23, 2010)

I'd go with Gulliver(presages a travelin' kid),or Angus.


----------



## finn (Feb 23, 2010)

Yggdrasil!


----------



## macks (Feb 23, 2010)

Man ("Ole Man")
English ("Ole English")
No. 7 ("Ole No. 7")
Timey ("Ole Timey" ok enough with that)
Jimbag
Fartsack
"The Claw"


----------



## xbocax (Feb 23, 2010)

Buckley
Bartholomeus
Skywalker


----------



## carlylanea (Feb 23, 2010)

Wilson


----------



## JahDucky (Feb 23, 2010)

I kinda like wilson


----------



## JungleBoots (Feb 23, 2010)

octavian/octavius
esteban
aeron
sully


----------



## connerR (Feb 23, 2010)

JahDucky said:


> Thats an awful middle name! What were you thinking.



It's a book by Richard Brautigan. Someone actually named their kid after it, too.


----------



## wokofshame (Feb 23, 2010)

razor. so he could be ole razor sharp


----------



## JahDucky (Feb 23, 2010)

haha Weve toyed with that. like

Ole smom(dad)snot sharp or
Ole snotso sharp stuff like that

@connerR Why would someone do that. reminds me of this woman who was born at the same hospital as my mom whos mom named her urethra(big fan of Aretha Franklin but didnt quite know how to spell it)


----------



## Wednesday (Feb 23, 2010)

finn said:


> Yggdrasil!



I have a son named Odin


----------



## tallhorseman (Feb 24, 2010)

If it's a boy try giving him a middle name with two or more syllables. Single syllable names, like his first and last are supposed to be more difficult to understand and remember. A two syllable middle name will equal less having to repeat and spell his name in the future.

My middle and last name are single syllable names and I almost always have to spell them over the phone...not the case with my first name, which has two syllables. But it could just be my thick southern accent.


----------



## JahDucky (Feb 24, 2010)

I dont find anything wrong with that comparison. Training humans is just the same as training puppies. Ill deffinately be looking more into it now.


----------



## carlylanea (Feb 25, 2010)

JahDucky said:


> I kinda like wilson




thanks !  I think it's a cute name.


----------



## mksnowboarder (Feb 25, 2010)

Are you pronouncing it like the abbreviation of "old" or like the Spanish exclamatory?

mike


----------



## wartomods (Feb 25, 2010)

Tito
Tate


----------



## JahDucky (Feb 25, 2010)

Its pronounced Oly(as is short for Olaf)


----------



## wartomods (Feb 25, 2010)

Olee?

Count Olaf


----------



## veggieguy12 (Feb 26, 2010)

you mean, "Willlsooooon!!!"


----------



## Wolfeyes (Feb 26, 2010)

I kinda like Winston. Ole Winston Sharp works on many levels. Has good flow and it's strong yet not harsh.


----------



## moe (Feb 26, 2010)

Nosferatu!!

fido, noz, monico, monaco. fido wilson sharp!


----------



## JahDucky (Feb 27, 2010)

Nasferatu For the Win


----------



## Skankin Jerry (Feb 27, 2010)

Misery

/destructors


----------



## wokofshame (Feb 27, 2010)

JahDucky said:


> t
> 
> @connerR Why would someone do that. reminds me of this woman who was born at the same hospital as my mom whos mom named her urethra(big fan of Aretha Franklin but didnt quite know how to spell it)



oh man that made me laugh. if that's true that's the funniest shit i've never heard. a good reason if none other to get literate


----------



## maemovesmadlyon (Feb 28, 2010)

Ole Braxton Sharp
Wilson is cute.
Cameron?


----------



## JahDucky (Feb 28, 2010)

All these names are always being discussed between my partner and I. 

@mae Braxton is rad.


----------



## moe (Mar 1, 2010)

it must be hard to come to a final decision, considereing all names sound pretty rad.=/


----------



## JahDucky (Mar 1, 2010)

It really is a tough one. We are having trouble figuring this out but we have till the end of july to figure it out.


----------



## tallhorseman (Mar 1, 2010)

Give the boy a built-in air of Superiority. Name him after an ancient god.

Anu, Enki, Inlil, Adad, Ashnan, Asaruludu, Enbilulu, Enkimdu, Ereshkigal, Inanna, Lahar, Marduk, Nanshe, Nergal, Nibiru, Nidaba, Ningal, Ninisinna, Ninkasi, Ninlil, Ninurta, Nusku, Uttu.

Or my favorite...Ishtar.


----------



## JahDucky (Mar 1, 2010)

Weve already discussed the whole naming after a god thing...If we want him to be a musician, thats a terrible idea.


----------



## maemovesmadlyon (Mar 1, 2010)

JahDucky said:


> If we want him to be a musician, thats a terrible idea.



Truth in that statement.
Idk...I really like Braxton. 
<3


----------



## veraladd (Mar 1, 2010)

woah! my name is Vera and I am looking at names too! I am going to name it Veronica and use the nickname Vera if its a girl Boys names I like are gage, shooter and brody is sexually ambiguos so u could go either way...........


----------



## christa (Mar 25, 2010)

what about huck or finn, i love that book and also love the names. good luck on picking one!


----------



## baracudaboy (Apr 2, 2010)

Wolfeyes said:


> I kinda like Winston. Ole Winston Sharp works on many levels. Has good flow and it's strong yet not harsh.


 
I'm totally on the vote for this one Ducky, Its rad.


----------

